# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  RoboLeg Prosthetic 3D Printed Leg Revealed

## Brian_Krassenstein

Hey guys, great news, The creators of the Robohand project have just released photos of the very first RoboLeg Verion 1.  The leg uses two pumps, as well as a few metal rods, and a bunch of 3D printed parts to create a strong, stable prosthetic.  The challenge that the team had was creating something which could function properly and withstand a lot of weight for everyday use.  It will certainly be interesting to see how Version one of the Roboleg develops over the coming months and who will be the very first recipients of these devices.  The full story can be found here:  http://3dprint.com/4030/roboleg-3d-p...prosthetic-leg

Check out the picture below for a look at the very first Roboleg device revealed this morning by Robohand.

----------


## Cghodnett

As a card carrying gimp, this is big news! I've been following 3D printing for years with this in mind. Can't wait to see how it evolves

----------


## bshadown

Coming from a guy with engineer background, yes it does the Job, but only on one direccition!! It canot twist or it wont feel realistic or had the properly resistant from a normal leg, yes i know it sounds bad for some people, but it need some refining from my print of view, sorry just my toughts

----------


## Roxy

> Coming from a guy with engineer background, yes it does the Job, but only on one direccition!! It canot twist or it wont feel realistic or had the properly resistant from a normal leg, yes i know it sounds bad for some people, but it need some refining from my print of view, sorry just my toughts


Yeah but...    I see real potential.  For somebody that wants to run the 100 yard dash in a record time.   Maybe with the right extra control electronics, this is a good starting point.

----------


## bshadown

Im not saying is a bad desing, but they could have paid moré attention to the way the joints behave, and yes if we start looking for problems, i Will point the lack of sensors, the natural resistance of leg to the movement, the aestetical look and feel of it, etc etc. i guess this is moré like a walking leg prototype, im sorry if it sounds excesive, but i really love this subject and for a guy who almost got a master on robótics, well i tend to pay too many attention to details,  :Wink:    Cheers

ps: if some words aré mispelled blame iPad autocorrection function  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Geoff

I'll be happy when they start to look and work like these...

robo.JPG

----------


## alodia

it may feel uncomfortable, but hey, you just printed that and as a version 1, its pretty simple and does the job.

----------

